# panko walleye



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I gave a guy I know thru a BBQ site some walleye. He dipped it in seasoned flour, egg wash then panko bread crumbs and cooked it cast iron skillet on his Big Green Egg. He's a food photgraphy nut as well and sent me this animated GIF. check it out....makes me hungry!
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q76/boatnut69/pankowalleye-007.gif


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Panko is the greatest...started using it a few months ago for fish, chicken, pork. Gave some to my dad, now he loves it.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dang gummit, Mike...! I'm sitting here starving and you post something like that...a warning would have helped.  
So tell me more about this Panko bread. I love to cook and consider myself somewhat knowledgeable in the culinary department, but have never heard of this one.
BTW...I love to grill/Q too...I feel inadequate if I don't have a least 10 grills/smokers...!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Rodney,
here's a few links to enlighten you-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panko
http://www.cookthink.com/reference/87/What_is_panko

You can find panko bread crumbs in most any grocery. If not located along with the other bread crumbs then try looking in the International or Asian section. I use them on chicken and pork as well. If you like to grill or especially bbq, like me then try going to http://www.bandera-brethren.com/index.php 
You will have to register to get to a lot of the site but it's free and well worth it. Great group of guys there that are very helpful and some of the pics they post are to die for! Tell 'em boatnut sent ya.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll check it out...Thanks.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my recipie for panko breading. (japanese coarse cut breadcrumbs)

panko
salt 
pepper
paprika

thats it just mess with the amounts to get the balance right. Fry in super hot peanut oil. Absoloutley my favorite for fried fish. doesn't overpower the fish and is nice and crunchy. Started doing this about a year and a half ago, never looked back.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> my recipie for panko breading. (japanese coarse cut breadcrumbs)
> 
> panko
> salt
> ...


Add some shaved coconut to this and coat shrimp with it . Good stuff!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Speaking of coconut shrimp










This was our Superbowl feast last week. We used the Panko for the first time and loved it. Found it a the grocery store in the aisle with the ethnic foods. The Pina Colada dipping sauce was great!!! We just fried some walleye this evening but did not have enough of the Panko left to try it on the fish. We will definitely be using next time for our fish fry.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I had the new fish sandwich from Wendys for lunch last Friday...Lo and behold, I just saw their commercial advertising that it's breaded with Panko...! Man, OGF and Boatnut are truly on the cutting edge, who knew...!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> I had the new fish sandwich from Wendys for lunch last Friday..



couldn't catch enough to make it thur the winter... hehehee just kiddin' buddy


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> couldn't catch enough to make it thur the winter... hehehee just kiddin' buddy



I hear ya EZ...I'll be doing a taste test this week with the Panko, but at home.  I should be able to russle a few pieces of walleye up...!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW I have never heard of panko breadcrumbs buy they look great! Thats one item I'm goin to add to my shoppin list.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

My wife discovered the Panko breadcrumbs a few months ago -they are great! We mix the panko with shore lunch to get crispy coating with the spice from the shore lunch.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been looking for these bread crumbs for 2 days now and cant find them. any ideas?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why bother cook'n? Just have the Girl Friend bring a Pizza over.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Why bother cook'n? Just have the Girl Friend bring a Pizza over.


LMAO, You're a tricky little devil...The old stick and move...!  

Pizza, doesn't sound like a bad idea though.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just had some awesome panko gills from indian through the ice. 

EZ, as was said before it usually in the asian foods section of the store in a small box or bag. Its pretty pricey for just breadcrumbs but its worth it. The larger bags if you can find them seem to be a better value.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> just had some awesome panko gills from indian through the ice.
> 
> EZ, as was said before it usually in the asian foods section of the store in a small box or bag. Its pretty pricey for just breadcrumbs but its worth it. The larger bags if you can find them seem to be a better value.


i looked there in 2 giant eagles and a super kmart. right by the bird nest and won tons. still nothing. guess i will contact my brother and see if he can find it, he lives in cleveland. panko must be too big time for little warren o. lol


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

ezbite...Im in youngstown. Giant Eagle does carry Panko. I would ask customer service desk where they keep it. Sometimes its in the "ethnic" aisle and sometimes it is next to the regular seasoned bread crumbs in the bread aisle. Depends on the store! Good luck!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

almost every grocery has them. ask the manager. usually located in the "international food" section if your grocery has one.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well dang EZ, I have eye fillets and Panko...what's up...???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Well dang EZ, I have eye fillets and Panko...what's up...???


it's like im trolling, no direction i did find some online and now i know what im looking for. i better find it today, those filets have been thawed going on day 3 now.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> it's like im trolling, no direction i did find some online and now i know what im looking for. i better find it today, those filets have been thawed going on day 3 now.


Glad you didn't run aground, those fillets would have to be turned into jerky next.  I'm going right out and get some panko, ever since that photo in my mind, been goin bezerk.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I just bought 3 bags, for my pantry, at the Asian market. For those who don't have access to Walleye [me] I have been getting the Tilapia at Aldis. $3.99 for 1 1/2 pound bag, nice size filets and very tasty.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man, i was looking again today. a lady working on the floor called and asked the grocery manager at super K, she said no right away, so she must know what it is. found nothing a giant eagle and the asst mananger looked with me..you guys are killin' me. if i dont find some soon, i might end up in cinci


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> it's like im trolling, no direction i did find some online and now i know what im looking for. i better find it today, those filets have been thawed going on day 3 now.


virtually ANY grocery store will have it...Kroger's, giant eagle etc. Just look in the asian food section or whereever they have their breadcrumbs.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> man, i was looking again today. a lady working on the floor called and asked the grocery manager at super K, she said no right away, so she must know what it is. found nothing a giant eagle and the asst mananger looked with me..you guys are killin' me. if i dont find some soon, i might end up in cinci


Well, Well, The paparazzi caught EZ leaving the grocery store pulling his hair out with the thawed out fish.










Arhggg... No Panko


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

funny thing, thats what i felt like doing.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow that was quick! I,ll look in town tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> you guys are killin' me. if i dont find some soon, i might end up in cinci


Yeah you say that in jest...but, hey, I can take a extra package or two out of the freezer and then we can hit a nearby Krogers. You'll be all set. Your call buddy...!    

BTW nice cut job F.O.M.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Big Joshy, youre panko recipe? Do you dip the fillets in egg first or just coat the fish with the panko? When I"m deep frying my fillets I prefer just dusting the fish with flour, baking powder and seasonings. Thanks, BO


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

perchmanbo, why the baking powder. i have used corn starch before and it gets really crispy.

hook, thanks for the invite, ive got my people looking as we speak with all this intrest in panko.. i will get some.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

You'll want to season fish, dredge lightly in flour, dip in egg mixture then into Panko or what ever breading your using. By doing it that order your breading will adhere tons better. Trust me..


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

ezbite said:


> perchmanbo, why the baking powder. i have used corn starch before and it gets really crispy.
> 
> hook, thanks for the invite, ive got my people looking as we speak with all this intrest in panko.. i will get some.


I looked at the Giant Eagle in Macedonia. No go. Stopped by the Giant Eagle in Twinsburgh. Bingo they had it. It was in the Mediteranian / Asian food area. Stuff was expensive. I think I got ripped. $2.99 for a 3.5 ounce box /package. Brand was "Sun Luck Panko Japanese Style Breading". 
I used it on perch last night. It was good. However Mom's good ole recipe is just as good or better. Don't get too excited EZ I do not think you are missing a whole lot. I bought two boxes and used one last night. One box is available.....


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

EZ...Oooooooh Eeeeeez...check it out...!  Any luck yet...???





 
Add Red beans and rice with cole slaw on the side and it was quite tasty...!

BlueMax,
I have to agree with you on the taste....I added extra seasoning to the Panko just to kick it up a notch. Forking a lemon over it added a nice flavor too.
I plan on using the Honey Panko to cook up some Coconut Shimp. Honey/Coconut Shrimp...Mummm, sounds interesting...!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah what wackyworm said. Though i put the seasoning in a bowl with the panko. It would work either way, but you need the egg to get the panko to stick. You can also make like a flour paste to make the panko stick to the fish. I got that trick from a cocconut shrimp recipie. I think its milk eggs, flour and salt.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> I got that trick from a cocconut shrimp recipie. I think its milk eggs, flour and salt.


Well, Josh,
Tell us more...!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok rodney, it sure looks good way to rub it in buddy  you aint still mad about the bills/bengals game, are you lol.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> ok rodney, it sure looks good way to rub it in buddy  you aint still mad about the bills/bengals game, are you lol.


LOL...come on man...! I can have one of these puppies in the mail tommrow if you'd like. No problem here hooking a brother up.   

BTW,,,Wailt til next year...LOL...!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> LOL...come on man...! I can have one of these puppies in the mail tommrow if you'd like. No problem here hooking a brother up.
> 
> BTW,,,Wailt til next year...LOL...!


oh im gonna hold you to that one 

wait and see what my hook-up can come up with. ive got 3 people looking


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

E-Z,, cant remember where I got the idea but my friends and I like it. Ijust add about 2 tablespoons to my flour and seasonings,put the fillets in a plastic container and shake, then drop em in the fryer. Gives a nice light crust, holds on good to the damp fillets. After I went off line yesterday I went to wal- mart here in New Castle, NO PANKO, if I find it I"llsend you some. I owe you one LOL.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ok rodney heres that recipie for coconut shrimp with panko. Its awesome. I go to sams club and get a bag of the big frozen uncooked prawns. Butterfly them and remove the mud vein. The dipping sauce is ok. It needs a little tweaking.

http://www.recipezaar.com/109488

you could modify this for use with walleye just by leaving out the sugar, rum, and coconut. It would be good If you like a little bit thicker but still crunchy breading.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> ok rodney heres that recipie for coconut shrimp with panko. Its awesome. I go to sams club and get a bag of the big frozen uncooked prawns. Butterfly them and remove the mud vein. The dipping sauce is ok. It needs a little tweaking.
> 
> http://www.recipezaar.com/109488
> 
> you could modify this for use with walleye just by leaving out the sugar, rum, and coconut. It would be good If you like a little bit thicker but still crunchy breading.


Thanks, sounds interesting, I'll try it in the near future.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> The dipping sauce is ok. It needs a little tweaking.


Big Joshy,
You were spot on with the dipping sauce. I tried the recipe in it's entirety (Mogan's included  ) this eveing and it was fantasic...with the exception of the dipping sauce, of course. It's a good thing I went in with a backup plan. Orange Marmalde was the right ticket with the shrimp...!  
I will not waste my time with it in the future...even after trying to kick it up, it just wasn't hittin. I went with the straight Panko and not the honey, maybe it will work out with some chicken.  

Thanks again.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got to try the famous PANKO tonight because perchmanbo was good enought to send me a bag. thanks BO!! 

i was a bit of a skeptic because it just looked like long bread crumbs. i seasoned them with a little dried garlic and herbs, breaded up some walleye and it was pretty darn tasty and crispy. i usually broil my walleye and this was a treat for me because i cut out fried foods over a year ago. i would recomend it to any one who wants something different. i even saved enough for some turkey cutlets im doing later in the week.

DONT forget the FRANKS RED HOT and hot pickled califlower...ooooh, baby


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

HEY, glad ya made the scene, I havn't had a chance to even go try to find any!
You prefer Franks over Louisiana Red?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heat up in a pan, 1 cup of franks and 1 stick of butter (1/4 pound) and toss that with some grilled chicken breast, yummy works great on fried walleye right out of the bottle. lemons are for sissys.LOL 

worked in the restaurant bizz for many years and franks was what we always used. not even sure if i tried lousiana red. i will go find a bottle today and try it.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I will not insult you like others here by asking you "where did you get the walleye"? However I am wondering where you got such small walleyes? Mine are easily 2-3 times bigger!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> I will not insult you like others here by asking you "where did you get the walleye"? However I am wondering where you got such small walleyes? Mine are easily 2-3 times bigger!


LOL, I think he got them while perch jerkin. Ez, go to bigger baits for bigger fish.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

when i clean my walleye i cut the filets into 2 sometimes 3 pieces. matters how big the filets start out. i then seperate them into what cut it is. if its the loin off the top of the walleye i call that the head and 8 pieces go into a freezer bag. if its the last section off the tail, its called the tails and goes into a bag. this way it is easier to know what im cooking before i thaw it out. i usually broil or fry the heads because its a thicker piece of fish. the tails work great on the grill if you skewer them on bamboo skewers and marinate in terriaki sauce. lol, no, i dont keep small walleye, even from skeeter i know someone had to ask


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I knew that, now what about the bellies?  Marinate them and save for company and keep the filets for your self. I cant wait to get some cold water eyes, they are so sweet compared to the warm summer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishers of Men said:


> Ez, go to bigger baits for bigger fish.


van, if i go any bigger i will need new equiptment, you know that ocean stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

No problem E-Z, tried it for the first time myself Fri night on some perch, out of walleye, not bad at all, will do it again this Fri.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> van, if i go any bigger i will need new equiptment, you know that ocean stuff.


I have some 6/0 electrics I can loan you. Get 'er Done!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried the Panko last week because of the start of this thread. Bought it at Mark's for $1.50 an 8 oz bag. They also had it in a 7 oz box for $1.98. My wife loved it and said that's all we use from now on. Dipped the fillets in a milk and egg mixture. Poured some salt and pepper in the Panko rolled the fillets in the panko and fried.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> I tried the Panko last week because of the start of this thread. Bought it at Mark's for $1.50 an 8 oz bag. They also had it in a 7 oz box for $1.98. My wife loved it and said that's all we use from now on. Dipped the fillets in a milk and egg mixture. Poured some salt and pepper in the Panko rolled the fillets in the panko and fried.


Marks must be the deal. I just got a 12 oz bag for 3.00 at giant eagle streetsboro. finally get to try this tonite. I looked at boatnuts description from wikopedia, then noticed on the bag it says "product of USA." The ingredients doesn't even include bread..???


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Picked up 2 more bags for my pantry, I like to see keep 3-4 on hand just in case. I Get mine from the Asian market, $1.39 for 7 oz. They have several brands to choose from.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Aint it amazing what a little bit of foriegn breadcrumbs will do for a thread lol.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Finally found some..... 12oz. bag @ Meijer's $2.50.... Not bad at all.... Let the experimenting begin......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

funny this thread pops up again, i have my last bag of walleye thawing and last 1/2 bag of panko left. fried walleye after work tonight.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Kroger's carries the Kikomon brand; I think it is $2.29 for 8oz. I buy the unseasoned and mix Andy's with the panko in those cheap plastic "tupper wear" rip offs. The I dip in egg mixture and shake in the plastic container.

Panko also makes great onion rings and fried veggies like okra, zuchinni, and squash. I like to mix a little corn meal in it for the veggies; onion rings straight panko.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks...now I'm really hungry.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

I Just Want To Thank Who Ever Posted A Picture Of Chicken Wings Cooked W/those Panko Bread Crumbs, Then I Found This Tread, Well With A Little Twist, I Was Not Sure I Would Like It, So I Made Some Beer Batter To Make With It, Well To Make A Long Story Short, I Thined Out My Beer Batter, Dipped My Bluegill And Crappie Fillets In The Batter Then Rolled Them In The Panko, And Walla, Words Can Not Discribe How Good That Fish Was, It Went So Fast, I Had To Get Another Bag Out Because My Son And My Daughters And Friends Could Not Get Enough. That Stuff Was So Freekin Good, I Wanted All The World To Know. Thank You, Thats Some Good S --- Maynard

I Love This Site! And Thats No Bull.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Uh Oh, with this thread being brought back up again I can hear E-Z bites tummy starting to rumble all the way down here in New Castle, lol. E-Z, let me know if you need some more buddy.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Not JUST EZ's...Where is that Picture Of Chicken Wings?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

You mean these chicken wings?

















These were pretty good. I would suggest after frying to stick them in the oven for just a bit. The meat was done and the crust was crispy but the skin was not done to my liking.


----------

